# Canada Common-Law Union recognized by Malaysia ?



## crx4me (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi,

My fiancée got a job in KL, for a dependant pass LTSVP do we need to get married or a Common-Law union stamped by a Commissionner of oaths, the ministry of foreign affairs and also stamped by the High Commissary of Malaysia can be accepted?

Thanks
Guillaume and Isabelle
Montreal, Canada


----------

